# Support the Diabetes UK children?s campaign



## DiabetesVoices (Aug 1, 2013)

*Diabetes UK are calling for all children and young people with diabetes to get the care and support they need to manage their diabetes*

This seems obvious, but currently only 6% of children and young people with diabetes whose checks are being recorded are getting all the recommended care to which they are entitled. This needs to change.

Diabetes UK have outlined the 10 essential checks, care and services all children with Type 1 diabetes should receive in a new guide called the ?Type 1essentials for children and young people. You can order your copy from the Diabetes UK online shop: www.diabetes.org.uk

*Do your bit to support the campaign*

If you would like to get involved and take action to support the children?s campaign, sign up to Diabetes Voices. The more people signed up to the network, the louder our voice will be! Whether you?ve got a few minutes to spare or an hour to give there will be some way you can take action to help.

*For more information about Diabetes Voices and to sign up visit www.diabetes.org.uk/diabetesvoices
or call 020 7424 1008*


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 1, 2013)

Please get involved in this !  I joined a while ago & as said the more people who join the better !  If not do have a look at giving a couple of hours to Tesco weekend


----------

